# Nitrites and Timing of Filter Replacement



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey all,

So I just did API tests for Ammonia and Nitrites. Ammonia came back 0, Nitrite came back at 0.25. 

I assume 0.25 is healthy for Nitrites.

But this leads me to another question: I started my tank off at the end of July 09 with an inherited Aquaclear filter; I then added an EHEIM at the end of August or so then after a while (two months or so) I stopped the Aquaclear.

Given that my tank levels seem fine, how often am I supposed to refresh (a) the non-carbon elements of the EHEIM and (b) the carbon element?

Sincerely appreciate this community's advice, wouldn't have made it past the first few months without y'all.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually 0.25 for Nitrites is not healthy. Your optimal reading is supposed to be 0. Nitrates is another indicator of a healthy tank and should be below 20, depending on the type of tank. the sponge elements in your filter only need to be rinsed and should last for a few years. As for carbon. that truely isn't necessary unless you are trying to remove tanin from your water or other impurities. Carbon should be changed monthly or so as it gets saturated and then actually starts leaching stuff back into the water column.


----------



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

well - I'm obviously upside down (hence the beauty of this forum). I'll do a 25% water change, rinse the sponge elements and find an EHEIM carbon replacement filter (any recommendations that deliver to Toronto?)

thanks very much Ross


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

For delivery I would try MOPS


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

dudebrah said:


> well - I'm obviously upside down (hence the beauty of this forum). I'll do a 25% water change, rinse the sponge elements and find an EHEIM carbon replacement filter (any recommendations that deliver to Toronto?)
> 
> thanks very much Ross


be sure not to use tap water for rinsing

the sponge even contains bacteria ud like to keep


----------



## dudebrah (Jul 6, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> be sure not to use tap water for rinsing
> 
> the sponge even contains bacteria ud like to keep


Hey thanks for the advice but I'm a bit confused - are you implying I should be using extracted tank water for rinsing?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes that is exactly what he is saying.....

the chlorine in the tap water is meant to kill bacteria in the water....so if you rinse with tap water...you are basically killing everything that is in there....no good bacteria and causing bad water conditions. This would explain why your nitrite is still soo high after months.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitch said:


> yes that is exactly what he is saying.....
> 
> the chlorine in the tap water is meant to kill bacteria in the water....so if you rinse with tap water...you are basically killing everything that is in there....no good bacteria and causing bad water conditions. This would explain why your nitrite is still soo high after months.


Just curious but can you also rinse with fresh clean tap water treated with prime? Will it harm the live beneficial cultures in the filters?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually that should be fine


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya thats fine.....I am just too lazy to get a bucket of new water...lol

plus....new water is sooo cooold.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hitch said:


> ya thats fine.....I am just too lazy to get a bucket of new water...lol
> 
> plus....new water is sooo cooold.


On that note, make sure that if you use prime treated tap water that the tap water isn't too hot or cold because bacteria can also be killed by extreme temperatures (although on a really interesting side note, some types of bacteria are extremophiles and can live in crazy temperatures)

As for the original question, get a coarse type of sponge media for your bacteria colonies. I find that type of sponge lasts the longest before it needs to be replaced and it works just as well as any other type of media. If you're really concerned about mechanical filtration of the water you can use a denser sponge but those tend to wear down quicker.


----------

